
An Interesting Blog in Machine Learning and Artificial Intelligence - irsina
https://machinelearningmindset.com/blog/
======
gus_massa
Is this your blob? (Just asking. It's ok to submit your stuff here. But don't
repost too much.)

It's much better to submit one post than the whole blog. Which one is your
best article? I prefer articles that mix some relevant images with technical
details.

